# Pimp my shelf octopus funnel - Mazzer SJ



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

This project has been covered before but I thought it would be useful to share my experience and methods of fudge funnel pimping for a Mazzer SJ

Ive always been a believer in the mazzer doser with a clean sweep mod but thought till I had a go at a fudge funnel I couldn't compare the two. My prompt was also that a member pointed to the fact that you can get said Fudge funnel / fish ball, shelf octopus.. wtf ?? funnel for £11 and not the usual £25 - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Stainless-Steel-Conical-Funnel-with-Shelf-Octopus-Fish-Balls-Home-Kitchen-Tool-/192145533883?epid=519903925&hash=item2cbcc42bbb:g:NrsAAOSww3tY30RT

or just search for shelf octopus funnel - cant help but think this funnel is used to catch the elusive shelf octopus...

So fresh from china 2 weeks later my new shelf octopus funnel arrived - almost undamaged









The thing about shelf octopus funnels is that they are shiny and smooth on the outside and rough as a shelf octopus's arsen venger on the inside with lots of tiny ridges - this is an issue as its great for catching coffee grounds and causing you to have to sweep / tap the funnel during use, but I have a plan -


----------



## MSM (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking forward to seeing what your plan is!

I have the same funnel delivered (well around 3 months ago







) but not got around to doing anything with it yet.


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

I done this mod to my rr45 recently, wasn't too bad to do but I do get static issues. I understand the rr45 is notorious for static so hopefully you'll not have the same issues. Good luck.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So first job remove the handle and the dongly spring lever thang - tricky stuff SS - its a pain to work with harder than steel - super slippery shiny in this case as well - normal drills are just going to slide about on it - well to be honest unless your using HGG or cobalt drills on this you don't have a chance and they will need to be sharp.

so the handle is held on with spot welds - 6 it turned out and the dongle bracket thing has 2









at this point the bracket with the two BIG spot welds proved the only way for me to remove it was to drill though from the outside as you could not get the right angle inside the funnel.

funnel ridged and smoothed ridges - I have to admit to spending several hours trying to polish out the ridges using buffing mops on my lathe and sanding with wet and dry - did I mention that SS is a pain in the Venger to work with - despite all my efforts and not having the right grades of metal polish and mop sizes the best I could manage was to smooth the ridges and reduce their size - will see if its enough later

before and after


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Next I tried several different tools to cut the exit hole out - I could hear sniggering all the way from the octopus shelf funnel factory in Nanjing province - there is a well trodden route for this job and its a dremel with a micky mouse grinding wheel in it - I resisted for several days then went to look at the prices - Dremel £37/ cutting disc set £15 at B & Robbery - or go to screwfix (which B&Robbery own) and pay just £8 for the cutting disc set - now let me think £37 plus £8 = £45 to cut a small hole - But if you just buy the cutting disk set and pop it in your drill , bingo hole cut for £8

First marking out - note the funnel lip will sit 4mm lower than the doser when marking out







- note you will get through several of these fragile discs - but there are about 60 in the

set


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

with a little filing - a pain as its thin and tinny - for me the best bet was using diamond coated needle files - but most fine files should do it









so next onto the grinder for a test fit and run some grinds through it







- not a massive test - but retention in the funnel seems low - I tried this three times putting about 200g of grounds through it but its staying clean so far - mind you they are not oily beans - we will see.

Next job tomorrow is to have a go at filling the gap behind the funnel in


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Could you do a few layers of clear coat on the inside or do you think that would make it worse?

I hear ya about stainless. Total nightmare to drill. £80 for a decent set of cobalt and you know that you'll most likely kill half of them haha.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Joey - not sure about the clear coat it would make sense as a solution, the ideal thing would be foodsafe non stick coating of some sort, the polishing seems to be working for now, but will keep this in mind - cheers

PS - I think its possible to get items professionally coated in Teflon but at a price, there are also food safe ptfe sprays I believe.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Joey - not sure about the clear coat it would make sense as a solution, the ideal thing would be foodsafe non stick coating of some sort, the polishing seems to be working for now, but will keep this in mind - cheers
> 
> PS - I think its possible to get items professionally coated in Teflon but at a price, there are also food safe ptfe sprays I believe.


Hmm yeah never thought about the poisoning yourself part of clear coat haha. I should know better!

This mod looks great though. Is it a similar size to the original dosing chamber?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Hmm yeah never thought about the poisoning yourself part of clear coat haha. I should know better!
> 
> This mod looks great though. Is it a similar size to the original dosing chamber?


Almost identical in size - tiny bit bigger- will need a different lid and portafilter holder as well.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Almost identical in size - tiny bit bigger- will need a different lid and portafilter holder as well.


I'm sure you'll have everything lined up and looking awesome in now time.

I'm debating on the pf stand for mine. I currently don't have one but then I'm not sure if I'm that bothered lol. I might see what stainless we have lying around at work and try and figure something out, as long as it doesn't need drilling haha


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm sure you'll have everything lined up and looking awesome in now time.
> 
> I'm debating on the pf stand for mine. I currently don't have one but then I'm not sure if I'm that bothered lol. I might see what stainless we have lying around at work and try and figure something out, as long as it doesn't need drilling haha


Might be best with a standard one for a doser - the funnel requires something closer to the body- I find 4mm aluminium plate easier to work with if that helps


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

So next step is to fill the hole that the doser leaves behind upto the intersection of the funnel. now mazzer does not like to sell the correct part for this, probably because the number of diy octopus funnels out their - although for £25 you can buy one for the Major it would need modifying to fit a jolly. But being tight and working in the charity sector I have gone down the route of making an aluminium plate to fit the gap, I did toy with the black foam fill in but thought I wanted something that was electrically safe.

so stage 1 prat about with cardboard for a long long time trying to get the shape right - its also tapered - will try and get a scan of it if others want to make one









Next install a piece of wood that will locate on the threaded holes on the shelf that the doser sits on - note that the wood will need a slight angle to match the angle of the grinders front







secure with a couple of dome head stainless screws (pre drill pilot holes in the wood to prevent splitting)

and bingo - or house or something


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

voila









not sure if spraying black or keeping silver - not sure shiny and mat silver suit


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> voila
> 
> View attachment 28516
> 
> ...


I'd maybe paint it black to match and make that funnel really pop!!


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd follow Joey and slap a dash o black on it, looking good so far as always


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I'd maybe paint it black to match and make that funnel really pop!!


Paint it black?

Black?

Not neon green? Fluorescent yellow?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh and it's for pouring takoyaki batter...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Takoyaki


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

cooking with a dog - this is awesome


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Seen it all now.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Wow they look absolutely delicious! Never saw them in Japan and I don't know what the chances are of finding them in a J restaurant here. At least we've solved the mystery of "octopus funnel", but did it have to make me so hungry?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

How does Francis remain so disinterested with what's happening right under his nose? My two would be salivating everywhere and fighting over the eight legged Beastie.......


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

mines_abeer said:


> How does Francis remain so disinterested with what's happening right under his nose? My two would be salivating everywhere and fighting over the eight legged Beastie.......


He looks like he may have been "averted" to joining in... Poor beastie.

Though my friend had miniature poodles, and they were entirely uninterested in food, and had to be pretty much forced to eat anything.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

diagram for the Morty portal flap cover thing - in case its of use to other octopus funnel converters


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Sprayed the morty portal cover, then added a portafilter holder - the standard one sticks out too far so a piece of 3mm aluminium plate cutout on the bandsaw, filed and polished with an oak prop does the trick - the angle of the mazzers front means adding a slight angle to the oak bracket, but other than that it was all fairly painless.

just the funnel lid to do - mind you at this point I'm getting tired of going into the cellar workshop to grind coffee


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Where did you say you got the funnel? I think I might convert mine lol


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Love the filter stand!!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Where did you say you got the funnel? I think I might convert mine lol


First post page 1 - £10.99


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Love the filter stand!!


something I noticed is that pretty much all portafilter stands are aluminium as the don't damage the portafilter when they connect, and ally plate is easy to work with and shape ;-)


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> Wow they look absolutely delicious! Never saw them in Japan and I don't know what the chances are of finding them in a J restaurant here. At least we've solved the mystery of "octopus funnel", but did it have to make me so hungry?


tempted -

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Japanese-Takoyaki-Grill-Pan-Maker-Red-NWT-1865AR-NEOVE-From-Japan-Free-P-P-/252902168869?epid=818135224&hash=item3ae224d925:g:sy0AAOSw~y9ZAsfP


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Suspect you have another cunning plan up your sleeve, you dont strike me as a kitchen sort of a guy, more like cellar man!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't tempt me Jim. I'm trying to save money at the mo add things have gone a bit pear shaped here but if there's one thing I don't mind spending on its what goes in your body, be that coffee, beer, hard stuff or good food. One of your 8 tentacles a day?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

What will be the routine for this mod then? Do you single dose into it or will you grind into a container on some scales?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What will be the routine for this mod then? Do you single dose into it or will you grind into a container on some scales?


Either - but having said this both will require a puff of the lens hood and a flick or two of a pastry brush to clean the exit chute - my preference would be for the hopper to have a weight of beans in it to provide consistency of pressure on the beans being ground, this assists with uniformity of particle size - the single dose grinding on EK's as I understand it is possible because of the spiral worm drive ? that pulls the beans towards the grinding surface - I may be wrong on this but think that's how they operate.

here is a worm drive - I think


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Either - but having said this both will require a puff of the lens hood and a flick or two of a pastry brush to clean the exit chute - my preference would be for the hopper to have a weight of beans in it to provide consistency of pressure on the beans being ground, this assists with uniformity of particle size - the single dose grinding on EK's as I understand it is possible because of the spiral worm drive ? that pulls the beans towards the grinding surface - I may be wrong on this but think that's how they operate.
> 
> here is a worm drive - I think
> 
> View attachment 28585


Haha what a photo!!

I like the idea of grinding into a pot that will be weighed then transferring into pf. I'll have a bit of waste but then I have quite a bit now anyway.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great piece of work @jimbojohn55.

I know what it's like drilling out spot welds having just refurbished a door on my old Landy. Only mild steel so the SS must have been a nightmare.

Must say the SJ is looking really good.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

fully pimped mazzer octopus funnel - the fashion shoot


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Wowser, looking the biz, excellence personified as always. That wood certainly finishes it of nicely, the black all over paint job really looks impressive and allows 'octo' to really shine.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks fantastic









It was great seeing each stage along the way, thanks for that!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wow what a beautiful setup! I'm impressed


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

@jimbojohn55 what type of camera lens hood (if that's the terminology) do I need to fit the mazzer?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi @ATZ a photo R 58mm collapsible - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-58mm-Universal-Collapsible-Rubber-Multi-Lens-Hood-for-Wide-Angle-Lenses-/271395562751?epid=1524011073&hash=item3f306fa4ff:gykAAOSw79RZldgU


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi @ATZ a photo R 58mm collapsible - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Phot-R-58mm-Universal-Collapsible-Rubber-Multi-Lens-Hood-for-Wide-Angle-Lenses-/271395562751?epid=1524011073&hash=item3f306fa4ff:gykAAOSw79RZldgU


 @jimbojohn55 Do you still do the wood lids for these? Interested in replacing the plastic one on mine with something a bit more, well,...less plasticy!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

How long did your Octo-funnel take to arrive? I've just ordered one


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> How long did your Octo-funnel take to arrive? I've just ordered one


about 2 weeks, it depends on how busy the market is for shelf octopus balls


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Mazzer gloryhole flap mod - having used the funnel for a week or so now ive found that static is not an issue as far as the funnel goes but bits of chaff seem to make their way and stick to the lower part of the grinder - so in forum honoured tradition I made a gloryhole flap to see if it helps reduce the chaff -

here is a video of said gloryhole flap











and some still pics of the Mk2 version









I'm off to church now to pray for my soul .....


----------



## haz_pro (Apr 4, 2013)

Wow. Your grinds stick to the funnel much less than on my rr45, even if I do rdt.

Might have to give mine a sand


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Mazzer gloryhole flap mod - having used the funnel for a week or so now ive found that static is not an issue as far as the funnel goes but bits of chaff seem to make their way and stick to the lower part of the grinder - so in forum honoured tradition I made a gloryhole flap to see if it helps reduce the chaff -
> 
> here is a video of said gloryhole flap


What are you grinding into there Jim? I've finally got my funnel on and I get quite a bit of grounds spraying all over the mo-fo place haha.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> What are you grinding into there Jim? I've finally got my funnel on and I get quite a bit of grounds spraying all over the mo-fo place haha.


Hi Joey - couple of observations with the set up - the puffer lens hood tends to create such a big gush of air that it can throw coffee and chaff all over the pace - I'm not sure but the original mazzer funnel has a bigger opening at the pointy end - this may help with the volume of air moving through a small hole - I did make the opening bigger of mine but not much as I was using a 49mm la pav porta filter.- I'm also using a 3d printed coffee captur thing that sits on the portafilter to guide the coffee into the portafilter. the gap between the top of the capture device is quite close to the funnel hole.

Talking to @coffeechap - he was saying the whole idea of the mazzer antistatic screens, or flaps is to slow the coffee down so that the static in the coffee is dispersed and less static is generated. The issue is however that you will need to use a small brush to get the rest out the grind chamber exit as even puffing will not dislodge it.

will be interested to see what you try


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Joey - couple of observations with the set up - the puffer lens hood tends to create such a big gush of air that it can throw coffee and chaff all over the pace - I'm not sure but the original mazzer funnel has a bigger opening at the pointy end - this may help with the volume of air moving through a small hole - I did make the opening bigger of mine but not much as I was using a 49mm la pav porta filter.- I'm also using a 3d printed coffee captur thing that sits on the portafilter to guide the coffee into the portafilter. the gap between the top of the capture device is quite close to the funnel hole.
> 
> Talking to @coffeechap - he was saying the whole idea of the mazzer antistatic screens, or flaps is to slow the coffee down so that the static in the coffee is dispersed and less static is generated. The issue is however that you will need to use a small brush to get the rest out the grind chamber exit as even puffing will not dislodge it.
> 
> will be interested to see what you try


Thank you for the info. I also made the opening a little bigger but didn't have my pf hopper to hand so maybe that will help.

Interesting about the static. I'll have to give the flappy flap a try and see how that goes. I'm just on making the back plate thing to cover the motor. Stole your dimensions so thank you for saving me a job haha. I got really lucky. A guy at work was scrapping an old DVD player with black power coated casing. Perfect material and doesn't need painting


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> ?...... Perfect material and doesn't need painting


Hmmmm . . . Oh ok. Black goes quite nicely with orange . . .


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Thank you for the info. I also made the opening a little bigger but didn't have my pf hopper to hand so maybe that will help.
> 
> Interesting about the static. I'll have to give the flappy flap a try and see how that goes. I'm just on making the back plate thing to cover the motor. Stole your dimensions so thank you for saving me a job haha. I got really lucky. A guy at work was scrapping an old DVD player with black power coated casing. Perfect material and doesn't need painting


think it may be worthwhile sealing the gap between the portal hole cover and the funnel with a bit of foam to prevent ingress of coffee overtime. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2mm-THICK-OPEN-CELL-CAMERA-LIGHT-SEAL-SELF-ADHESIVE-200-X-50-mm-/382108898871?hash=item58f7771637:g:YrYAAOSw9OFZLmEC

would cut say ...5mm strip and fold it over the edge


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Hmmmm . . . Oh ok. Black goes quite nicely with orange . . .


no go for fluorescent green -


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> think it may be worthwhile sealing the gap between the portal hole cover and the funnel with a bit of foam to prevent ingress of coffee overtime. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2mm-THICK-OPEN-CELL-CAMERA-LIGHT-SEAL-SELF-ADHESIVE-200-X-50-mm-/382108898871?hash=item58f7771637:g:YrYAAOSw9OFZLmEC
> 
> would cut say ...5mm strip and fold it over the edge


Oh yeah I already have this in place. Thanks though 

Hopefully the plate I have cut for the cover will fit. Now time to get some actual work done. Need to rectify the major F up I made yesterday haha


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I wanted to do the octopus funnel upgrade too but I don't have the adequate tools (and the space to store them) can i order one online and ship it to a CF member so he can cut it for me?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Juba said:


> I wanted to do the octopus funnel upgrade too but I don't have the adequate tools (and the space to store them) can i order one online and ship it to a CF member so he can cut it for me?


I'm sure one of us could do that for you


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

It will be amazing!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Mazzer gloryhole flap mod - having used the funnel for a week or so now ive found that static is not an issue as far as the funnel goes but bits of chaff seem to make their way and stick to the lower part of the grinder - so in forum honoured tradition I made a gloryhole flap to see if it helps reduce the chaff -
> 
> here is a video of said gloryhole flap


I have revisited my funnel. It's back on and I'm happy with the workflow now.

My only issue is this bit of static so I'll have to give this flap another go.

I wondered about if it could be made from a mesh type material similar to the stock static screen?

How did the flap work out in the long run?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> I have revisited my funnel. It's back on and I'm happy with the workflow now.
> 
> My only issue is this bit of static so I'll have to give this flap another go.
> 
> ...


At the moment I'm running without a flap as I'm dispensing into a container that sits closer to the nozel this seems to minimise/ reduce the static and certainly stops keeps the grounds in check, having said this I am having to brush out the inside of the funnel with a pastry brush, but I've not yet polished the inside of the funnel, as always a work in progress


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> At the moment I'm running without a flap as I'm dispensing into a container that sits closer to the nozel this seems to minimise/ reduce the static and certainly stops keeps the grounds in check, having said this I am having to brush out the inside of the funnel with a pastry brush, but I've not yet polished the inside of the funnel, as always a work in progress


This is exactly the same situation as me at the moment. Grind into a ramekin then into pf. I did use some well used 120 wet and dry inside the funnel which helped a bit but it's certainly not the best.

I can't think of a tool I can use to get right in there though


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

[ I can't think of a tool I can use to get right in there though 

this is what I'm going to try -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-Pcs-Polishing-Buffing-Pad-Mop-Kit-for-Manifold-Aluminum-Stainless-Steel-Chrome/252624976588?epid=2059090197&hash=item3ad19f3acc:g2YAAOSwImRYICiG

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pro-Max-Black-Steel-Stainless-Steel-Metal-Polishing-Buffing-Compound-750g-Bar/302218974330?hash=item465da7947a:g:V0gAAOSw5cRZLu6R


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I'm single dosing with my profitec at the moment. Sure, not a mazzer, but in the respect that it is funnelled, and also with the static grid removed, decided to share in the off-chance you might get an inspiration!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Ah yes that would work. I wondered about some shaped foam with fine emery wrapped around it, but your suggestion looks better haha


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> I'm single dosing with my profitec at the moment. Sure, not a mazzer, but in the respect that it is funnelled, and also with the static grid removed, decided to share in the off-chance you might get an inspiration!


I was thinking of having a mesh screen on a pivot so I can still get in to brush out the chute.

How do these machines cope with single dosing? I've been under the impression it's not really worth it with the mazzer


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> I was thinking of having a mesh screen on a pivot so I can still get in to brush out the chute.
> 
> How do these machines cope with single dosing? I've been under the impression it's not really worth it with the mazzer


Some people might ridicule me for the extended ritual I go through in order to single dose.

I guess to those who just press 1 button and then it's finished, everything I do must seem ridiculous and superfluous.

How does it cope with single dosing? I guess the answer is as well it can.. Since it wasn't designed as a single doser like a Niche. But I've optimised it to a certain level of proficiency and convenience. I get out what I put in, most of the time it is within 0.1g and without using a brush. Just the puffer on the top suffice, unless it's a super dark blend or decaf.

I've had my fair share of trial and error, and I think a common problem we might face is the grind that shoots out very quickly (unobstructed because of the removal of the grid) and then proceeds to hit the funnel on the other side and sticks there. Brush is then necessary to sweep it down.

It's always an evolving process from trial and error, but my current situation says letting those flying grinds hit something like my hinged plastic cover (mod from an empty vanilla extract bottle) close by, onto a confined surface area helps it fall down neatly, without it leaving a wide trail of mess within the funnel. Should some stick to the cover, then 1 flick makes the stuck residue fall down.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Some people might ridicule me for the extended ritual I go through in order to single dose.
> 
> I guess to those who just press 1 button and then it's finished, everything I do must seem ridiculous and superfluous.
> 
> ...


I like the idea so I think I'll be looking out for a suitable object to chop up 

Hopefully that with a nicely polished funnel will work wonders for keeping the grounds moving.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> How do these machines cope with single dosing? I've been under the impression it's not really worth it with the mazzer


The superjolly single doses fine, I single dose every shot with mine and retention is about 0.5g at the very most running it with Jim's octopus funnel and a lens hood with a super snug lid, quick stir of the grinds in the pf and use of a distribution tool gives me some great naked shots on my Gaggia.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rakesh said:


> The superjolly single doses fine, I single dose every shot with mine and retention is about 0.5g at the very most running it with Jim's octopus funnel and a lens hood with a super snug lid, quick stir of the grinds in the pf and use of a distribution tool gives me some great naked shots on my Gaggia.


Great thanks for that. I was just concerned with the consistency of the grinds, didn't know if it would be affected with the popcorning.

I did however do a test after asking this and found the retention to be low so I may give it a go for a little while.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Great thanks for that. I was just concerned with the consistency of the grinds, didn't know if it would be affected with the popcorning.
> 
> I did however do a test after asking this and found the retention to be low so I may give it a go for a little while.


Good to hear 

Early on in my quest, I wasn't entirely sure what the implications of popcorning or removal of the static grid were. So placing the weight in/out of the throat of the grinder, taking the grid on /off, and various combinations of those 2 seemingly simple things confused the hell out of me.

So, the highlights, which I'm hoping will also apply to Mazzer users (64mm flats like SJ and modded Mini with Funnels)

Advantages of putting weight on the singular dose in the throat of the grinder:-

A) helps maintain (and keep tight) the grind particle size distribution, like as if when using the hopper. It stops it from widening the range. Without the weight, I found espresso range grind contained more bigger particles and more smaller particles.. And obviously less of the median size.. For my grinder, it wasn't ideal..

B) if the weight used/applied is between 200-400 grams, it will stimulate the weight of the beans that would have been exerted by those beans in the hopper. So this means, should you decide to slap the hopper back on, the grind setting stays identical. You know how the grind setting drifts according to the level of beans left in the hopper? Full vs half full vs nearly empty could require grind setting adjustment.. Well, none of that anymore!

C) bonus.. Stops popcorning! Speeds up the grinding, stops beans flying out..

In my case, even with the weight, I can't apply equal pressure on the last few grams of beans awaiting grinding.. So the grind setting for the last in the queue is probably different.

Even though it comes out super fluffy, and hence no problems with clumps of any kind.. It seems I still need to wdt, more than ever, now that those grinds aren't homogenised like when backed up inside the grinder with the grid as before. Shaking and or swirling the grind inside the container you grind into, before dosing into portafilter can help a lot.. Otherwise, a thorough stir within the basket. Mini whisks, cocktail sticks.. Anything really..

Then rdt.. Stops that annoying static cling! Makes expelling the dose from the grinder a lot easier.

Happy single dosing!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

u2jewel said:


> Good to hear
> 
> Early on in my quest, I wasn't entirely sure what the implications of popcorning or removal of the static grid were. So placing the weight in/out of the throat of the grinder, taking the grid on /off, and various combinations of those 2 seemingly simple things confused the hell out of me.
> 
> ...


Ok I'll give it a go once I've used the remaining beans in my lens hood.

I've got my weight sorted...










From the few times I have tried it, the thing that will get on my nerves is when the beans sit on top of the three little ledges in the grinder, but hopefully that won't happen too often.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

I used the Sage tamper, fits perfectly









Now with the octo-funnel on order, its time to use some pretty black walnut for some embellishment


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Finally finished off my funnel mod


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Finally finished off my funnel mod


could have made a deathstar









what did you use for the back plate?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

craigsalisbury said:


> could have made a deathstar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was the case from an old DVD player, so it's already powder coated

Aw I'm R2 for life


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

These are not the beans you are looking for. ...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Next project, make a grinder that looks like the robot with the phallic haircut out of Buck Rogers. Bedebedebedee.


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

hotmetal said:


> Next project, make a grinder that looks like the robot with the phallic haircut out of Buck Rogers. Bedebedebedee.


will it poop grinds ? i'd buy that.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No but it chases barmaids


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hotmetal said:


> No but it chases barmaids


Anyone got a number for dignitas ,,


----------



## Muska (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi @jimbojohn55 , may I ask how you dealt with the micro switch that the hopper activates? I would like to do away with mine and wondered if it's just a case of finding a solution to have it depressed at all times or if you circumvented it somehow?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Muska said:


> Hi @jimbojohn55 , may I ask how you dealt with the micro switch that the hopper activates? I would like to do away with mine and wondered if it's just a case of finding a solution to have it depressed at all times or if you circumvented it somehow?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I removed it , not sure if I just removed the terminal wires from it in the base or just put a loop between the terminals, try one then the other but unplug first !


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

After using this funnel for a couple of months it fits perfectly into my work flow, retention in the funnel after a week of use (2/3 shots a day) was about 0.8g on average, this retention would seldom reach the basket though as it sticks to the surface of the funnel and all fresh grinds fall straight into the basket after making a grind flap. Retention between shots is about 0.3g when combined with a lens hood with a super snug lid. I single dose every shot and have found no reason to ever switch back to the doser. Looks great also with the black portal cover and wooden lid. You did a great job making it @jimbojohn55 .


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Hi guys. Another DIY mod on its way. I've bought the SJ, octopus funnel and lens hood. I already use a lens hood on my Mini and it works great.

One question - what diameter hole at the bottom of the funnel did you go for, and how did it work out? I have my angle grinder ready.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Hi guys. Another DIY mod on its way. I've bought the SJ, octopus funnel and lens hood. I already use a lens hood on my Mini and it works great.
> 
> One question - what diameter hole at the bottom of the funnel did you go for, and how did it work out? I have my angle grinder ready.....


I kept mine quite small as I was using it with a pavoni portafilter , 20mm but 30mm or 35mm should be fine

You can always take more off at a later date


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks Jim. Have you found any similar funnels in the meantime that might be easier to work? I have a second SJ coming at some point.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Unfortunately not, it's mini dremmil disc time


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, I got my first SJ, took it apart and cleaned it and put in new burrs. Probably not the original part - they were on eBay. It's a clean machine now. Ground a shot and it tasted very nice. I'd say an improvement over my Mini doser. My lens hood fits on the SJ and blows out all the coffee, so retention is tiny. I'm catching the coffee in a cup since I took the doser off but I can live with that until dremel time. Just realised how much I hate dosers....... After my Mini, I'm struck by the size of the SJ - it is definitely bigger and heavier. Good news is that the doser itself is 1.4 kilos so that comes off the weight. Other good news is the motor turns quietly, which is a relief. I was going to take off the PF holder and unscrewed the 4 feet ready but some evil bastard chose a torx head screw for some little bracket which looks like it does nothing, so I'll have to go up the road to Screwfix and get some tools.

After seeing the size and weight of the SJ, I can tell you that fantasies about Mazzer Majors and all those big 83mm burr models have evaporated into La La Land.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the major is almost the same size







- glad the jolly has turned out ok


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> the major is almost the same size
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't tempt me... I'm gullible.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Well, I got my first SJ, took it apart and cleaned it and put in new burrs. Probably not the original part - they were on eBay. It's a clean machine now. Ground a shot and it tasted very nice. I'd say an improvement over my Mini doser. My lens hood fits on the SJ and blows out all the coffee, so retention is tiny. I'm catching the coffee in a cup since I took the doser off but I can live with that until dremel time. Just realised how much I hate dosers....... After my Mini, I'm struck by the size of the SJ - it is definitely bigger and heavier. Good news is that the doser itself is 1.4 kilos so that comes off the weight. Other good news is the motor turns quietly, which is a relief. I was going to take off the PF holder and unscrewed the 4 feet ready but some evil bastard chose a torx head screw for some little bracket which looks like it does nothing, so I'll have to go up the road to Screwfix and get some tools.
> 
> After seeing the size and weight of the SJ, I can tell you that fantasies about Mazzer Majors and all those big 83mm burr models have evaporated into La La Land.


Get the security torx bits eith the hole in the middle when you buy them. They work fine in normal torx heads but are invaluble if you find you need them some other time.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I am now proud to unveil the Idiot's Doserless SJ. One Wilko £1 plastic funnel and some blu-tak to fill in the cracks. Time - 45 minutes. Tools - drill, coping saw, files, Stanley knife, Philips head screwdriver, sandpaper. Marking out is easy since the funnel is transparent. Your mission should you choose to accept it is to find a way of holding a plastic funnel. I used a vice for most of it, holding it at the edges, and the rest cradled in my loving arms. You need to put a plate over the top of the funnel when blowing out the coffee with the lens hood, because it does actually travel across the room. Not quite Scud missile, but it has praiseworthy escape velocity. The good news is the coffee is an obvious improvement over my Mini doser. Very happy with the results, very happy indeed. Next question is what is going to motivate me to attack the octopus funnel, since the Idiot's Doserless SJ is now fully functional! All you lazy, gutless SJ owners - here's your chance!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Smashing through the £10 funnel price barrier







- 10/10 for breaking new ground


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Smashing through the £10 funnel price barrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, the aesthetics aren't quite Design Museum quality, but the bloody thing works. I can't think of any reason why a SJ owner who doesn't have 86 friends round of an afternoon shouldn't throw away the doser and fit a funnel and lens hood. Almost zero retention and great coffee - what's not to like!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I wonder if a Poundland/Wilko etc round plastic Tuppaware type lid could be found to fit?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Batian said:


> I wonder if a Poundland/Wilko etc round plastic Tuppaware type lid could be found to fit?


Inner diameter is 162mm and outer diameter is 177mm. There's a lip. Be my guest for suggestions.

My evil mind is thinking about painting the funnel with silver paint to look like an octopus funnel.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Inner diameter is 162mm and outer diameter is 177mm. There's a lip. Be my guest for suggestions.
> 
> My evil mind is thinking about painting the funnel with silver paint to look like an octopus funnel.....


Go the whole Blue Peter look with silver foil


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Smashing through the £10 funnel price barrier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah there... My pink grinder has a tonic water bottle funnel. Total cost £0 (or £0.34 if you want to assume I didn't drink the cheap nasty tonic water)


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Missy said:


> Woah there... My pink grinder has a tonic water bottle funnel. Total cost £0 (or £0.34 if you want to assume I didn't drink the cheap nasty tonic water)


Ha! The grinder punks are coming out of the cupboard.....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

to be fair, most of my pimps are based on bargain grinders and refurbished parts rather than buy new,


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> to be fair, most of my pimps are based on bargain grinders and refurbished parts rather than buy new,


Yes, but Jim - you're a proper engineer and finish stuff off beautifully. We're just the peasants on the estate in comparison!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

les24preludes said:


> Yes, but Jim - you're a proper engineer and finish stuff off beautifully. We're just the peasants on the estate in comparison!


ha - I'm just a peasant with a cellar who's too brassic to buy new


----------



## spoxehub (Oct 24, 2014)

Freshly shelf octopus pimped SJ. Work in progress etc.

















Just for info, I made the backing plate to cover the gaping hole in the grinder from cutting down the old doser body. Mounted on the grinder, marked up the back, cut with a grinder, file off smooth. Cut the hole in the shelftopus funnel with the same, full size, angle grinder, using the doser plate as the template, then holes drilled through masking tape because (as has been previously mentioned) trying to drill SS is slippery.

Pop the backing plate on, mount funnel on the plate, use old mounting screws, bobs yer aunties live in lover.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's another lazy solution. I saw it on one of the US sites. It's the Cunill funnel as used on the Tranquillo. The sales director Ralf kindly supplied the dimensions and these are attached. I was ready to pull the trigger on €26 but the €17+ shipping took it up to €42 which starts to become uneconomic. YMMV.

https://www.ersatzteil-handel24.com/cunill_coffee-funnel_coffee-grinders_1252236_EN.html


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Just an update on the above Cunill funnel - Fracino stock it in the UK and have stock at £29.76 including shipping in UK. It's made of black ABS so easy to work with. I'm going to attack the octopus funnel, but it's a lazy alternative I may come back to.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Just an update on the above Cunill funnel - Fracino stock it in the UK and have stock at £29.76 including shipping in UK. It's made of black ABS so easy to work with. I'm going to attack the octopus funnel, but it's a lazy alternative I may come back to.


Might be tempted by this myself. Assume you need to call them as I couldn't see it listed on their site?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

AndyJH said:


> Might be tempted by this myself. Assume you need to call them as I couldn't see it listed on their site?


Regarding your questions:

1. Funnel has a top diameter of 13cm.

2. Height of the funnel is 8cm.

3. It is made of ABS, same as the body and other components (it is a plastic component, resistant and non-deformable).

Let me give you the contact of our UK distributor, who will be glad to help you with this issue:

Fracino Fracino. Birmingham. B6 7DB. UK.

+44 (0)121 328 5757

[email protected]

Best regards,

Irene Acedo










Export Department

CUNILL S.L.

Tel. +34 97.216.82.82

Fax +34 97.285.31.04

[email protected]

www.cunill.com


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Saw these Mazzer back plates for Super Jolly which will probably interest quite a few people, didn't realise they sold them in the UK

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Motor-Back-Plate-118x94mm---SSJ0FRA04/m-3581.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0PTXBRCGARIsAKNYfG2Pbfgq5snl26q8o8-VnYgkp86IcIRbKdsiZlp7D_flj0mAIZy4OTsaAjoFEALw_wcB


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's another version, this time using a travel mug. Basic version, could be tarted up but works fine.


----------



## buzz (Jun 1, 2017)

Has anyone fitted a micro switch to be activated by the portafilter?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

buzz said:


> Has anyone fitted a micro switch to be activated by the portafilter?


I was going to, but then couldn't be chewed to do it and sold the grinder


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

As I understand it the issue would be that pressing the switch for the right amount of time is almost impossible if you want a consistent dose , you would need to weigh and adjust the weight of coffee in the portafilter every time, a simple solution is single dosing, gets some test tubes and stoppers, weigh out your beans every couple of days then just run a dose through the machine. The other route is to add an Aubins timer for about £40 but it involves cutting a square hole out the case, or buy the more expensive plug in timer https://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=302

hope this helps


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

russe11 said:


> Saw these Mazzer back plates for Super Jolly which will probably interest quite a few people, didn't realise they sold them in the UK
> 
> https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/GB/Mazzer-Super-Jolly-Motor-Back-Plate-118x94mm---SSJ0FRA04/m-3581.aspx?PartnerID=22&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shopping&utm_campaign=UnitedKingdom&gclid=Cj0KCQjw0PTXBRCGARIsAKNYfG2Pbfgq5snl26q8o8-VnYgkp86IcIRbKdsiZlp7D_flj0mAIZy4OTsaAjoFEALw_wcB


Would the SJ back plate fit a Mazzer Major?


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

mokapoka said:


> Would the SJ back plate fit a Mazzer Major?


Nope - it's too short by an inch or more. It's a similar width, but that doesn't help because it just doesn't fit properly at all. No use, I'm afraid. This through experience.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

You could approach espresso solutions - they sell the backplate for the the Robur for £25 https://www.espresso-solutions.co.uk/diagrams.asp?b=mazzer&t=31#503535

or make one yourself -the sizes are here- post 103 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?40402-Pimp-my-Major/page11


----------



## dimoutsa (May 26, 2017)

Had a go at doing this mod, only managed to break a couple of drill bits hahah. you weren't joking about stainless steel mate I give you that


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm having a go at the fudge funnel mod. Handle off fairly easily, the only bugger is that first hole I drilled went straight through on the first weld (cobalt drill bits really are sharp the first time you use them)

The only pain with tho hole is I think it's going to be too high to hide in the cut out for the grind exit.










Which brings me to my next question, how to you drill out the bracket bit?

Not enough room for drilling from the in side.

Is it a case of drilling all the way through from the outside?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I'm having a go at the fudge funnel mod. Handle off fairly easily, the only bugger is that first hole I drilled went straight through on the first weld (cobalt drill bits really are sharp the first time you use them)
> 
> The only pain with tho hole is I think it's going to be too high to hide in the cut out for the square exit hole.
> 
> ...


you can drill from the outside or grind from the inside - I think one of the holes gets cut out when you make the hole for the grinds exit


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am thinking what can be done from the handle, gaggia steam knob or ???


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> you can drill from the outside or grind from the inside - I think one of the holes gets cut out when you make the hole for the grinds exit


Cheers Jimbojohn55. Reading further on in the post you mentioned that the hole had to cut 4mm lower?

Why was this? Due to the lip on the funnel or space underneath for the PF?

The only reason I ask is that I'm adding this to a Major rather than an SJ.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

L&R said:


> I am thinking what can be done from the handle, gaggia steam knob or ???


I'm sure I've seen one used as a portafilter handle.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok I've tried adding the back plate for the first time. There looks like there's an approx 2mm gap at the top.

Plus the 2 screw holes at the bottom don't tally up with anything in the Major.

Has anyone else come across this?

Apart from that all looking good.





































The funnel seems to fit best (with the back plate) with it sat with the lip on the ridge of the motor body.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Ok I've tried adding the back plate for the first time. There looks like there's an approx 2mm gap at the top.
> 
> Plus the 2 screw holes at the bottom don't tally up with anything in the Major.
> 
> ...


How does it look with rhe backplate raised so the 2mmis at the bottom & funnel against the top of the grinder?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> How does it look with rhe backplate raised so the 2mmis at the bottom & funnel against the top of the grinder?












Doesn't fit quite as well.

I was thinking of putting a strip of duct tape across the top.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

is the back plate alu, if so file it to fit even sanding it will work, for the holes at the bottom either use a couple of self tapping small screws- halfords or buy a 2.5mm drill bit and an m3 tap - cutting a thread in alu is dead easy


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> is the back plate alu, if so file it to fit even sanding it will work, for the holes at the bottom either use a couple of self tapping small screws- halfords or buy a 2.5mm drill bit and an m3 tap - cutting a thread in alu is dead easy


Cheers but the plate is 2mm too short. I think it's stainless. The other thing is if I move the plate 2mm up the screw holes are in the "cut out" of the motor body.

Do you think taping the gap could work as it's going to be behind the funnel?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers but the plate is 2mm too short. I think it's stainless. The other thing is if I move the plate 2mm up the screw holes are in the "cut out" of the motor body.
> 
> Do you think taping the gap could work as it's going to be behind the funnel?


Tape would work or maybe some silicon sealant (if you have a tube left over from doing the bathroom/kitchen) since it's gonna be hidden anyway.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Is this motor plate an original Mazzer part?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

L&R said:


> Is this motor plate an original Mazzer part?


It is a Mazzer part, it's meant to be for a Major bought from the espresso shop.co.uk


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers but the plate is 2mm too short. I think it's stainless. The other thing is if I move the plate 2mm up the screw holes are in the "cut out" of the motor body.
> 
> Do you think taping the gap could work as it's going to be behind the funnel?


I think the best bet for the gap at the top would be to use a piece of self adhesive door seal foam strip, or I used some camera repair light strip foam along the edges to seal the plate against the funnel -

like this - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5mm-OPEN-CELL-CAMERA-LIGHT-SEAL-SELF-ADHESIVE/222737246008?epid=565120419&hash=item33dc2ca738:g:A38AAOSwuhhXVoPw


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> I think the best bet for the gap at the top would be to use a piece of self adhesive door seal foam strip, or I used some camera repair light strip foam along the edges to seal the plate against the funnel -
> 
> like this - https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5mm-OPEN-CELL-CAMERA-LIGHT-SEAL-SELF-ADHESIVE/222737246008?epid=565120419&hash=item33dc2ca738:g:A38AAOSwuhhXVoPw


Thanks Jimbo, I think I've got some door sealing strips. I had thought about aluminium tape


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Is there any chance that this cover is for Super Joly? I have Mini E and its plate is like made from aluminum though.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> I'm sure I've seen one used as a portafilter handle.


Will post at cost if anyone is after one


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

L&R said:


> Is there any chance that this cover is for Super Joly? I have Mini E and its plate is like made from aluminum though.


I don't think so the SJ plate is smaller, as is the Doser. Although I'm only going by the code / description on the ordered part.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Seems like the right part but strangely the CN funnel fits better than it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

L&R said:


> Seems like the right part but strangely the CN funnel fits better than it.


Not sure, I've a vague recollection that the was a variation in mazzer major bodies.

Looking at the parts diagram it looks as if there should be screw holes

No big deal, I've already drilled several holes into this Mazzer


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

So I've got a working prototype

I've had to chop the bottom off the funnel as it was clogging massively. After filing down it's now approx 20mm.

I've temporarily used some 4mm draft excluder tape and a bit of aluminium tape.

I'll redo this when I finish the back plate.














































I just need a new lid and a flap to stop the static (although it's not that bad).

Is it worth polishing the inside of the funnel?

So it's now an Auber timer, doserless laser dial Mazzer Major. I don't think theres any more mods to do to it


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

L&R said:


> I am thinking what can be done from the handle, gaggia steam knob or ???


I've done my portfiller handle and coffee dust brush handle. Looks pretty good with my shiny classic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> for the holes at the bottom either use a couple of self tapping small screws- halfords or buy a 2.5mm drill bit and an m3 tap - cutting a thread in alu is dead easy


I think I'm going down the self tapping screw route. The smallest tap I've got is an m4


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Polishing the insides is worth it at there are thousands of horizontal ridges- have a go with some wet and dry 300- 600- 1000 its tough going but worth it.

You can get an M3 tap/drill combo for a £1 from china - not tried them but for using on cast alloy should be fine https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/M3-M10-Hex-Shank-Titanium-Plated-HSS-Hand-Screw-Thread-Metric-Tap-Drill-Bits-HGU/192614571063?hash=item2cd8b91c37:m:mH56TQsVT7zjMZn4GzkAhnA


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Polishing the insides is worth it at there are thousands of horizontal ridges- have a go with some wet and dry 300- 600- 1000 its tough going but worth it.
> 
> View attachment 36742


Cheers might give it a go.

To polish do I sand in one direction, then go at 90 degrees to it?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers might give it a go.
> 
> To polish do I sand in one direction, then go at 90 degrees to it?


Try top to bottom, it's not essential but as long as you smooth some of the roughness off


----------

